# Möglichst leichter Enduro Fullface on a budget



## Bjunior (21. Januar 2019)

Hidiho,

meine Freundin braucht einen neuen Helm, da ihr alter O'neal bei dem gestrigen Steinkontakt gebrochen ist.
Sie fährt meist im Pfälzer Wald, ab und an geht es auch in Parks. Eine Halbschale hat sie auch, mag sie aber nicht da sie sich mit FF sicherer fühlt. Akzeptiere ich so.

Also soll es ein gut belüfteter, möglichst leichter Helm werden. Einen Fox Proframe hab ich ihr schon vorgeschlagen (fahre ich selbst), dieser ist ihr allerdings zu teuer.

Was gibt es da aktuell auf dem Markt was gut aber noch günstig ist?


----------



## Hillcruiser (21. Januar 2019)

was ist denn mit nem Bell Super oder nem Uvex Jakkyl? Dann hat sie FF und Halbschale in einem.
Sowas fahre ich auch auf meinem Enduro und bin sehr zufrieden damit. FF Variante nutze ich eigentlich nur im Park oder wirklich rauhen Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjunior (21. Januar 2019)

Von den Systemen bin ich nicht ganz überzeugt, zumal sie ja schon eine Halbschale für die leichteren Sachen hat. Soll schon ein normaller FF sein.


----------



## T_N_T (21. Januar 2019)

Ich empfehle noch einmal darüber nachzudenken, ob der Helm - zumal Du ja selbst schon einen Favoriten hast - die richtige „Komponente“ ist, um 50€ mehr oder weniger auszugeben bzw. einsparen zu wollen.


----------



## Bjunior (21. Januar 2019)

Danke, da der letzte ja zerbrochen ist ist mir das dezent bewusst. 
Wer aber sagt mir dass ein 100€ Helm unsicherer ist als ein 150€ Helm?


----------



## T_N_T (22. Januar 2019)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann gibt es bei Fahrradhelmen zum einen die DIN EN 1078 - das ist der europäische Mindeststandard, den jeder Markenhelm wohl erfüllen wird - und zum anderen die amerikanischen BMX/Downhill-Prüfnormen, die sich u.a. auch auf die Stabilität de Kinnbügels beziehen.

Auf der sicheren bzw. sichereren Seite wird man sein, wenn man einen Helm wählt, der die US-Downhill-Prüfnorm einhält.

Den von Dir favorisierten Fox-Helm hat ein Kumpel von mir. Der hat dessen Stürze alle gut überstanden, im Gegensatz zum Kumpel (schlüsselbeinbruch, aber Fresse/Kauleiste wegen des Helms unberührt).

Ähnliches kann ich von dem Bell-Super-DH-Version berichten. Der hat einen anderen Freund beim Einschlag gut geschützt („nur“ Arm gebrochen und 2 Wochen heiser).


----------



## brmlm (22. Januar 2019)

Ich werf noch den Met Parashut in die Runde, in der regel nicht viel günstiger als der Fox.
Hat mir allerdings auch schonmal den kiefer gerettet.
Hab in allerdings auch schon für um die 120 Euro im Angebot gesehen (in gewöhnungsbedüftigen Farben).


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Januar 2019)

Bell Super mit Kinnbügel gab ne teure Zahnarztrechnung für nen Kumpel.
Der Bügel ist einfach rausgebrochen. 

Leicht und mit DD Verschluss ist ja zB Spezi Dissident und Deviant aus Carbon. Mit etwas Suche gibt es die als Restposten unter 100.-.
Sonst bei bergab de schauen, oder bei RCZ einen Seven.


----------



## Pumu90 (23. Januar 2019)

7 Protection 7iDP M1
Günstig, nicht all zu schwer, in vielen Designs. Allerdings wegen dem Verschluss nicht für offizielle Rennen zugelassen.


----------



## T_N_T (23. Januar 2019)

Als Nachschlag noch folgende Infos:

1. Die EN 1078 sieht keinen Test bzw. Mindestwert für einen etwaigen Kinnschutz vor, hat also insoweit 0 Aussagekraft (siehe Freeride-Magazin Test von 2016).

2. ASTM F 1952 umfasst auch den Test eines etwaig vorhandenen Kinnschutzes. Dieser muss die Norm also packen.


----------



## mrwulf (24. Januar 2019)

Met Parachute übererfüllt die ASTM Prüfnorm. Gibt es immer wieder mal für 119-129€, ist top belüftet und recht leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Januar 2019)

MET Parachute wäre auch mein Tipp; habe meinen 2 Jahre alten letze Woche erst verkauft, das ging flott. Für den Preis recht wertstabil, wenn gut gepflegt und ohne Sturzschäden.


----------



## Pumu90 (24. Januar 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> MET Parachute wäre auch mein Tipp; habe meinen 2 Jahre alten letze Woche erst verkauft, das ging flott. Für den Preis recht wertstabil, wenn gut gepflegt und ohne Sturzschäden.



Wer kauft den gebrauchte Helme... bah


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Januar 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Wer kauft den gebrauchte Helme... bah


Wer fotografiert sein Bike auf dem Boden, im Dreck liegend...bah


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. Januar 2019)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Als Nachschlag noch folgende Infos:
> 
> 1. Die EN 1078 sieht keinen Test bzw. Mindestwert für einen etwaigen Kinnschutz vor, hat also insoweit 0 Aussagekraft (siehe Freeride-Magazin Test von 2016).
> 
> 2. ASTM F 1952 umfasst auch den Test eines etwaig vorhandenen Kinnschutzes. Dieser muss die Norm also packen.


Stimmt.

*+ passen muss er! *Wenn der Helm sich beim Sturz verdreht oder du ihn am besten schon in der Luft verlierst hilfts alles nix...


----------



## Pumu90 (24. Januar 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wer fotografiert sein Bike auf dem Boden, im Dreck liegend...bah


 
Ich! Aber wer einen versifften, vollgeschwitzten Helm kauft will sich mit einfach nicht erschließen. 

Wie ist der Markt für gebrauchte Polstershorts und Socken ?


----------



## T_N_T (24. Januar 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Wie ist der Markt für gebrauchte Polstershorts und Socken ?




Besser als der für Teebeutel, Kondome und Tampons, aber das ist relativ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Januar 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Ich! Aber wer einen versifften, vollgeschwitzten Helm kauft will sich mit einfach nicht erschließen.
> 
> Wie ist der Markt für gebrauchte Polstershorts und Socken ?


Wenn es nicht ins Resthirn will, dass man Polster waschen und Helme reinigen kann....


----------



## Pumu90 (25. Januar 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht ins Resthirn will, dass man Polster waschen und Helme reinigen kann....



Das kann man auch mit Socken und Sportschuhen. Ich finds trotzdem eklig  Aber da es anscheinend einen Markt dafür gibt...


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Januar 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Das kann man auch mit Socken und Sportschuhen. Ich finds trotzdem eklig  Aber da es anscheinend einen Markt dafür gibt...


Meinen Specialized habe ich gebraucht gekauft. Der war praktisch ungetragen und lag wohl Jahre nur im Regal, und dazu waren alle Polster nochmal gewaschen. Was soll daran eklig sein? Fragwürdiger ist bei einem Helm immer, ob er nicht doch irgendwo gebrochen ist - das ist bei FF aber ganz gut am äußeren Zustand zu erkennen. 
Five Tens habe ich auch schon gebraucht gekauft - oft merken Leute da erst nach 1-2mal tragen, dass sie nicht passen oder nicht gefallen und können dann nicht mehr retournieren. 
Bei den derzeitigen Preisen ist es allerdings fast nicht mehr lohnend, nach so etwas zu suchen. Five Tens für nen Fuffi neu, Helme wie der Seven M1 für 30.-€ bei rcz, usw.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Januar 2019)

Wenn @Pumukäfig90 es doch sagt...


----------



## fone (1. Februar 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Markt für gebrauchte Polstershorts und Socken ?


in Japan!

Wenn man weiß, wie blitzartig Funktionswäsche, Schoner und Co ab einer gewissen Lebensdauer auch nach mehrfacher Wäsche wieder stinken, muss man schon besondere Vorlieben haben.


----------



## DerohneName (6. Februar 2019)

https://www.bike24.at/p1199472.html

Denke für 130€ gibt's fast nix besseres. 

Hatte ihn selber in M (minimal zu klein). 
Sitzt 1:1 wie ein DH Helm, nix rutscht und wackelt- und auch ohne Kinnbügel viel Schutz. 
Ja schaut bisschen goofy aus- finde das aber cool


----------



## T_N_T (17. Februar 2019)

Ich hänge mich hier einfach mal dran. Ich bin nämlich auch auf der Suche nach einem Fullface-Helm.

Kriterien: Der Helm soll einwandfrei (also insbesondere auch kein Verrutschen/Hochklappen des Kinnbügels); der Helm soll die ASTM-Norm erfüllen; der Helm soll möglichst leicht sein; Preislich soll möglichst die €200-Marke nicht gerissen werden - so als Richtschnur.

Falls es eine Rolle spielt: ich habe einen sehr schmalen Kopfumfang, so 56cm.

Folgende Modelle habe ich schon probiert:


100% Status (M) - passt nicht, Kinnbügel hat keinen Halt, ansonsten würde er gar nicht schlecht sitzen. Außerdem fühlen sich die Ohren, magels Aussparung, total komisch/unangenehm (wie umgeklappt) an. Aufgrund des sehr leichten Status habe ich allerdings festgestellt, dass ich eine leichten Helm haben will. Wenn er wem passt, geiler Helm.

Giro Disciple Mips (M) - sitzt etwas zu locker, außerdem zu schwer.
Bell Transfer 9 (M) - sitzt perfekt. Allerdings ein Monster und mit 1250g zu schwer, seit ich den 100% Status auf der Birne hatte.
Urge Drift (M) - erfüllt nicht die ASTM-Norm (deswegen ist er raus). Ansonsten sitzt er super, macht einen soliden Eindruck und stellt zu einem Preis von €79 möglicherweise einen Budget-FF-Helm dar (vorbehaltlich des Sicherheitsaspekts; unterhalb ASTM-Norm).
Dementsprechend gehen alle wieder zurück.

Im Zulauf ist noch ein Bluegrass Brave.

Ich werde jetzt noch folgende Helme testen (Gewicht jeweils Hersteller/Internetz-Angaben):

O'Neal Balde (1050g)
100% Aircraft Mips (1050g)
iXS Xact (950g)
Leatt DBX 5.0 (990g)
O'Neal Fury RL (1020g?) - Hier sind die Angaben komisch. Auf der O'Neal-Homepage steht ein höheres Gewicht, aber Erfüllung der ASTM-Norm; bei den (üblichen) Shops steht er mit weniger Gewicht, aber ohne Aussage zur ASTM-Norm.
Bell Super DH (850g)
Giro Switchblade (995g)
Anmerkungen? Vorschläge? Einwände? Erleuchtung?

Schönen Sonntag!

Niklas


----------



## DerohneName (17. Februar 2019)

Ich finde den Switchblade den besten Fullface Enduro Helm... Der sitzt echt bombenfest wie ein richtiger Fullface und erfüllt halt die DH Norm. 
Und du findest ihn für 130€ auf Bike24


----------



## T_N_T (17. Februar 2019)

Danke. Leider nicht in meiner Größe.

Tendenziell suche ich aber keinen „Wechsel-Helm“. Deswegen sind der Giro und der Bell Super DH nur „zweite Wahl“ für mich.

Ich werde auch noch den Leatt DBX 4.0 testen.


----------



## T_N_T (17. Februar 2019)

Mir geht es übrigens um einen Helm für den Bike-Park und dergleichen.

Zum Giro Switchblade sollen im Übrigen  hässliche Bilder nach Sturz mit herausgebrochenem Kinnbügel existieren - die Aufnahme des Bügel soll auch aus Plastik sein.

Edit: https://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/giro-switchblade-failure-1041207.html (Deshalb ist der Switchblade eigentlich raus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (17. Februar 2019)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Mir geht es übrigens um einen Helm für den Bike-Park und dergleichen.
> 
> Zum Giro Switchblade sollen im Übrigen  hässliche Bilder nach Sturz mit herausgebrochenem Kinnbügel existieren - die Aufnahme des Bügel soll auch aus Plastik sein.
> 
> Edit: https://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/giro-switchblade-failure-1041207.html (Deshalb ist der Switchblade eigentlich raus)


Bikepark dann gleich nen richtigen DH mit entsprechender Zertifizierung  und für Touren dann nen Enduro Helm wie nen A1/A2. 

Im Bikepark ist's egal- da fährst du ja nicht rauf. 
Vlt im Ausverkauf nen D3 schnappen- es kommt wohl der D4 demnächst raus.


----------



## Cubie (17. Februar 2019)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich hier einfach mal dran. Ich bin nämlich auch auf der Suche nach einem Fullface-Helm.
> 
> Kriterien: Der Helm soll einwandfrei (also insbesondere auch kein Verrutschen/Hochklappen des Kinnbügels); der Helm soll die ASTM-Norm erfüllen; der Helm soll möglichst leicht sein; Preislich soll möglichst die €200-Marke nicht gerissen werden - so als Richtschnur.
> 
> ...



Hi Niklas,
bin auch ein wenig auf der Suche,
werde demnächst mal Fox probieren hört sich gut an und er Preis ist denke ich auch in Ordnung.
- Fox Head Proframe Mink MIPS, 750gr und 179€
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fox-head-proframe-mink-mips-fullface-helm-762886
bei H&S auch noch in anderen Farben als 2018 Auslaufmodell verfügbar.


----------



## T_N_T (17. Februar 2019)

Hi,
Den hat ein Kumpel von mir. Schon ein guter Helm, auch voll tourentauglich. Erfüllt aber nicht die ASTM-Norm (meine mich jedenfalls so zu erinnern). Deshalb raus für mich.
Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Februar 2019)

Wie bereits auf Seite 1 *mehrfach* erwähnt *MET Parachute*, es gibt *keinen* leichteren/preisgünstigen, der die *ASTM-Norm erfüllt.*


----------



## T_N_T (17. Februar 2019)

Yo. Hatte den MET Parachute immer noch als Helm mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel auf dem Zettel und deshalb vernachlässigt. Das hat sich wohl geändert.
Danke, kommt auf die Liste.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Februar 2019)

Der Parachute hatte noch nie einen abnehmbaren Kinnbügel.


----------



## Cubie (17. Februar 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wie bereits auf Seite 1 *mehrfach* erwähnt *MET Parachute*, es gibt *keinen* leichteren/preisgünstigen, der die *ASTM-Norm erfüllt.*


Cooler Helm, war auch lange bei mir auf der Liste,
bis ich die Beiträge zum Verschluß Kinnriemen  gelesen habe, muß ein übles gefummel sein...


----------



## T_N_T (17. Februar 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Der Parachute hatte noch nie einen abnehmbaren Kinnbügel.



OK, spielt letztlich auch keine Rolle, ob und wie der Parachute früher mal war oder ob ich mir einfach nur die Synapsen verspielt habe. 

Der Parachute bleibt jedenfalls auf der Liste.


----------



## wherewedroppin (22. Februar 2019)

zu dem Fox Proframe:
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem einfachen "Proframe" und dem "Proframe mink"?
Ich habe hier bereits gelesen, es sei die Farbe, jedoch gibt es mehrere Farben mit "mink".
Auf der Seite sind keine Erwähnungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (23. Februar 2019)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Hi,
> Den hat ein Kumpel von mir. Schon ein guter Helm, auch voll tourentauglich. Erfüllt aber nicht die ASTM-Norm (meine mich jedenfalls so zu erinnern). Deshalb raus für mich.
> Trotzdem Danke!


Auf der Fox Seite steht:
Der vollständig integrierte Kinnbügel ist mit unserem zum Patent angemeldeten System am Helm befestigt und *erfüllt die Anforderungen des ASTM Downhill Zertifikats*.


----------



## Xyz79 (23. Februar 2019)

Cubie schrieb:


> Cooler Helm, war auch lange bei mir auf der Liste,
> bis ich die Beiträge zum Verschluß Kinnriemen  gelesen habe, muß ein übles gefummel sein...


Den Gurt muss man nicht jedes Mal ganz öffnen. So weit es geht lockern und dann ist er weit genug um den Helm so abziehen zu können. Lässt sich blöd erklären. Ich brauch den Gurt bei mir jedenfalls nicht neu durch die Ösen zu fummeln. Das wär wirklich ein Krampf.


----------



## Xyz79 (24. Februar 2019)




----------



## T_N_T (7. März 2019)

So hier mal ein Update:

Habe zwischenzeitlich folgende weitere Helme getestet:

1. O'Neal Fury RL (1020g?) - Ordentlicher Helm, wirkt allerdings am Kinnbügel etwas "labbrig"/weich, auch wenn es für die ASTM-Norm gereicht hat. Passform (Größe S) ist für meine Birne auch OK. Leicht und günstig und kein "Kosmonauten"-Gefühl.

2. O'Neal Blade (1050g) - Passt mir (bei mir Größe S) perfekt. Macht aufgrund des Materials einen wesentlich steiferen Eindruck als der O'Neal Fury. Habe den black/stealth für knapp €140 bekommen. Der wird wohl hier bleiben, wenn es in den Park geht. Der wird zwar auch etwas Luft einlassen, aber kein Vergleich mit den luftigen Enduro-Full-Face-Helmen a la Parachute, DBX 4.0, Proframe etc.

3. Leatt DBX 5.0 (990g) - Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, passt mir in Größe S aber nicht. Und ich befürchte Größe M wird zu locker sitzen.

4. Leatt DBX 4.0 - Hatte den in Größe M da und der ist zu groß. Ansonsten macht der einen guten Eindruck - super leicht und trotzdem wirkt er sehr stabil.

5. Bluegrass Brave - Hat mir in Größe M nicht ganz perfekt gepasst. Macht einen sehr stabilen Eindruck, wirkt aber irgendwie schon ziemlich "old school". Verarbeitung wirkt etwas minderwertig gegenüber anderen Helmen (Gummi am Kinnbügel ungenau geklebt etc.).

6. TLD Stage - Ein Super-Helm, allerdings heftig teuer und mir passt er nicht (Größe S). 

TLD Stage (Größe M), Fox Proframe und MET Parachute werde ich bei günstiger Glegenheit noch testen. Für Park-Einsätze wird der O'Neal Blade wohl hier bleiben.

Anmerkungen/Fragen gern.

Happy Trails!


----------



## Route66 (17. März 2019)

Hi, 
ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen den Oneal Warp für  111 € zugelegt. 
Die angegebene Größe passt perfekt (59cm Größe L) . Gewicht ist ok und er erfüllt auch die Downhill Norm. Werde ihn die Tage mal testen


----------



## Kaptain_Kalle (30. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich nun endlich mal hier im Forum angemeldet. Später mehr dazu ;-)

Mal vorab eine kurze Frage...

...für den Bikepark suche ich gerade auch einen Fullface Helm ... wenn man sich die unterschiedlichen Tests und Beiträge der verschiedenen Helme / Hersteller ansieht ... fällt mir teilweise auf, dass es Hersteller gibt die trotz Normen wie ASTM etc. (z.B. FOX Proframe) keine klare Empfehlung über den Enduro- oder Trail - Bereich geben und das wahrscheinlich aus Haftungsgründen etwas schwammig auslegen.

Wäre daher für mich ein Helm wie unten aufgeführt für den Bikepark Einsatz (kein DH eher Sachen wie Conti und Four Cross Winterberg) zu empfehlen?

*LeattDBX 3.0 DH*

*100%Status*

*GiroDisciple MIPS

IXS XACT

Über ein kurzes Feedback wäre ich euch dankbar.*

Vielen Dank und Grüße

Norbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (30. April 2019)

Ist es schon zu spät, MIPS zu empfehlen?


----------



## Kaptain_Kalle (30. April 2019)

Bis jetzt noch nicht!

Der Kinnbügel scheint ja bei den meisten Modellen der "Knackpunkt" zu sein ;-)


----------



## Bjunior (1. Mai 2019)

Update:

Die Dame hat nun doch einen Fox Proframe. Die Kaufentscheidung fiel als sie sah dass das türkis des Helms farblich zu dem ihrer 5ten passte. 

Weiber....


----------



## Jack22001 (5. November 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Der Parachute hatte noch nie einen abnehmbaren Kinnbügel.




doch hatte er: ist aber schon ca. 10 Jahre her. Der Kinnbügel war damals mit 4 Schrauben festgemacht und konnte relativ schnell entfernt werden.








						MET Parachute Full Face Helmet user reviews : 4.1 out of 5 - 22 reviews - mtbr.com
					

MET Parachute Full Face Helmet user reviews : 4.1 out of 5 - 22 reviews. Read it's strength, weaknesses, find deals and pricing - mtbr.com




					www.mtbr.com


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. November 2019)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Mir geht es übrigens um einen Helm für den Bike-Park und dergleichen.
> 
> Zum Giro Switchblade sollen im Übrigen  hässliche Bilder nach Sturz mit herausgebrochenem Kinnbügel existieren - die Aufnahme des Bügel soll auch aus Plastik sein.
> 
> Edit: https://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/giro-switchblade-failure-1041207.html (Deshalb ist der Switchblade eigentlich raus)



Hm, könnte bei dem Switchblade wohl ein Problem sein











						in Golden, Colorado, United States - photo by mdelorme - Pinkbike
					

Photo of  in Golden, Colorado, United States. Not the day that Cody Kelley was hoping for. A crash and a broken helmet on stage three saw him retire early.




					www.pinkbike.com
				



Not the day that Cody Kelley was hoping for. A crash and a broken helmet on stage three saw him retire early.
Video dazu:

Mit der dann-Halbschale durfte er dann bei der EWS nicht mehr weiterfahren.

*___*

Mir passen von den leichten FFs praktisch keine, schlackern praktisch immer zu viel rum weil an den Backen zu weit.


----------

